# Kona Stinky 2007 or Stinky 2008?



## Wolf.cfg (Sep 22, 2007)

Have been looking at the Stinky 2007 and 2008. But at the minute i still prefer the 2007 model. Its not because its got three clamps. Just prefer it.
Any thoughts?
:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

right now the better deal will be the 07 and in a month or 2 you can save another 200 bucks or so


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

07 it is much cooler, and cheaper, especially if you get the primo


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Primo is the badassest kona ever made


----------



## Stinkyfan (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm loving my 07 Stinky. I just got new Diabolus cranks for it and picked up some Azonic outlaws today. Its comin along. Got new pedals on the way too. I'll replace the fork one of these days. But it'll get ya where ya need to go....as long as its downhill. Its really not that bad of a climber though,just depends on fitness level.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok, I'll be the lone vote for '08: I just got new bikes this year and I still covet the '08 Stinky D, that rigs looks hot!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dowst said:


> Primo is the badassest kona ever made


not likely....jusy my opinion


----------



## Wolf.cfg (Sep 22, 2007)

aceeeeeee
thanks for the replys


----------



## chrisernator (Aug 28, 2007)

07. you'll save some money, and you got to say..the 08 colors are less than wonderful.


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*ill take 07 instead of 08,my 07*

stinky has been real good to me so far,the only downfall i had was because the stinky comes with lower end components,me myself felt the need to change all da parts,try in get the primo or similer,az i am now left with the stock forks wich i dont want  ,but you mite not change parts or care bout it,but in answer to your q my vote stil goes to da 07 stinky:thumbsup: also some smokin deals goin on at da moment


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*ill take 07 instead of 08,my 07*

stinky has been real good to me so far,the only downfall i had was because the stinky comes with lower end components,me myself felt the need to change all da parts,try in get the primo or similer,az i am now left with the stock forks wich i dont want  ,but you mite not change parts or care bout it,but in answer to your q my vote stil goes to da 07 stinky:thumbsup: also some smokin deals goin on at da moment


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*ill take 07 instead of 08,my 07*

stinky has been real good to me so far,the only downfall i had was because the stinky comes with lower end components,me myself felt the need to change all da parts,try in get the primo or similer,az i am now left with the stock forks wich i dont want  ,but you mite not change parts or care bout it,but in answer to your q my vote stil goes to da 07 stinky:thumbsup: also some smokin deals goin on at da moment


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*ill take 07 instead of 08,my 07*

stinky has been real good to me so far,the only downfall i had was because the stinky comes with lower end components,me myself felt the need to change all da parts,try in get the primo or similer,az i am now left with the stock forks wich i dont want  ,but you mite not change parts or care bout it,but in answer to your q my vote stil goes to da 07 stinky:thumbsup: also some smokin deals goin on at da moment


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*ill take 07 instead of 08,my 07*

stinky has been real good to me so far,the only downfall i had was because the stinky comes with lower end components,me myself felt the need to change all da parts,try in get the primo or similer,az i am now left with the stock forks wich i dont want  ,but you mite not change parts or care bout it,but in answer to your q my vote stil goes to da 07 stinky:thumbsup: also some smokin deals goin on at da moment


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

holy [email protected]$k :madman: sorry bout da quad quad post people thats off tap i dunno how so dont ask,lol:thumbsup:


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

08s look way cooler than the 07s, so my vote goes for the 08s..


----------

